# Ruger’s New Security-9 Compact 9mm Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/04/daniel-zimmerman/rugers-new-security-9-compact-9mm-pistol/

https://ruger.com/products/security9/specSheets/3818.html


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I have the Sec 9 and really like the grip right out of the box and love to shoot it. I am excited about the new Compact model as well and will be getting one from my FFL thru Davidson's for just under $307.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Just ordered it from my FFL after checking Davidson's site and saw they have some now. Item #3818


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Just got the call from my FFL and I will be picking up the new Sec 9 Compact this weekend. Pics soon.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Looked at Ruger's write-up. Looks good. The need it would fill for me is already filled twice over, so I can _probably_ resist the temptation.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I hope it meets my expectations and am confident it will. Will not know till I get my hands on it.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

rugerron-> Will be interested in the review when you test out the compact. I did take your advice and went and shot the full size Security 9 last month and was very surprised at overall feel and when I shot it at the range it performed quite well. I love my SR9e(you helped me buy one last winter/BIG THANKS!) for the range but may consider both compact and full size Security 9. I am looking now for a SR9c to with my 9E and may just get the Security 9 compact as well. Waiting for reviews from actual shooters before dropping the funds.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I picked up the compact yesterday. One thing I noticed right away was that it had the exact very comfortable feel in my hand but since it is a compact my little finger has no where to wrap. I got home and did some research and found that the 15 round mag from the full size Security 9 pops right in and then I found an adapter at the Ruger Shop and then at Davidson's, part #90668, for less than $10 that you slip on to a 15 round mag and when inserted into the compact it gives you a place to wrap your little finger. I am going to wait and shoot the compact till when I get that adapter. I will be taking the full size 9 and the new Koenig 9mm 1911 and the Officer's Compact 1911 9mm anyway and maybe I will get the adapter before that range trip.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Pics of the Security 9 Compact and also showing the 15 round mag to see where the adapter would be.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I saw one at a local shop Thursday. They have them priced at $299. The full sized is a reliable and accurate pistol. I'm sure the compact will be too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, great looking gun. I really enjoy shooting and carrying my Security 9 full sized, and am keeping my eye out for this one as well.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I am interested in this pistol. However, I am a little concerned about "trigger finger bite/pinch". I have seen a few references on that, one from Hickok 45. I'd be interested in hearing from those who own this pistol - are you experiencing finger bit/pinch? I sold a Sig 320 for that reason, so it's not anything restricted to less expensive pistols.


----------

